# Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Auf Disney Plus nur 200 Nits Spitzenhelligkeit



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Auf Disney Plus nur 200 Nits Spitzenhelligkeit*

						Nachdem es bereits Kritik an der Original-Trilogie von Star Wars auf Disney Plus gab, weil sie nur mit 400 Nits als HDR-Content über den Bildschirm flimmert, gab es die eine oder andere Diskussion. Das legte nahe, sich Star Wars: The Mandalorian und da sind es nur 200 Nits Helligkeit.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Auf Disney Plus nur 200 Nits Spitzenhelligkeit*


----------



## Nasenbaer (26. November 2019)

Disney hat schon mit Simpsons gezeigt, dass sie dort Leute am Werk haben, die von Videoproduktion wohl keinen Schimmer haben.


----------

